# Swamp Dog Retriever Club



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The open first series began with very light, steady rain, which became more intermittent as the day wore on. The sun did not begin emerging until the series was finished. 50 dogs were registered and 48 started. 31 were called back to the second series. Dogs called back (unofficial) were 1,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,13,14,16,18,19,21,23,25,26,27,29,31,32,33,35,37,39,40,44,45,47,48,49

The series was a triple shot in the order long retired center gun, short retired right gun, left flyer. Most dogs experienced some difficulties with the line to the long center bird, which traversed along a hill. Most ran along the crest of the hill next to a woods line until they neared the blind and then hunted down the hill from there. The plan was to complete the land blind tonight, but I left before it started. The set for the first was very effective and the property, as always, was spectacular. Test mechanics ran very well, especially considering tropical storm warnings and nasty weather. The Qual had, I believe, 10 dogs back for the water blind and was running that when I left. I do not know the callbacks.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Nice description Jeff. Open finished approx. half the dogs in 2nd series.... to resume at 8;30 am. 

FYI, Jeff captured some real nice photos today.


Barb


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to 3rd
1, 18, 21, 23, 25, 27, 31, 32, 33, 35, 39, 40, 47, 48, 49.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to 4th
1, 18, 21, 25, 27, 31, 32, 33, 35, 39, 40, 47, 48.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 2nd
2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 36, 37, 39, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 58.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open
The results are not officially in yet but Ed won with Lynn's Abe, second Ed and Alex' Star, third and forth went to Newt. All dogs finished the 4th so the rest are likely Jams. 
Congratulations to everyone!
Am still running double land blind.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 3rd. 8AM at Bills
2, 3, 4, 6, 11, 15, 16, 21, 22, 23, 26, 28, 29, 30, 32, 33, 36, 37, 39, 40, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 52, 56, 58.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

12 dogs back to the Amateur 4th series. 
2, 11, 15, 16, 37, 39, 44, 45, 46, 48, 56, 58.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow go ahead team Forry. Congrat on Abe's open win. Alex two big back 

to back weekends with Star. NIice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any AM Results?


----------

